# Hedgehog Pajamas



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I was at Target today with my mother and we spotted the most adorable hedgehog patterned PJ pants! She bought them for me immediately, and as I type this I am wearing them. They are quite cozy and I highly suggest them.

http://www.target.com/Nick-Nora-Hedgeho ... ombrowse=0


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Those are awesome! Too bad we don't have Target in Canada.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh.  I need those now! Target here I come! :mrgreen: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Target is a great store and seem to always have some sorta hedgie stuff.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I also found them like a week ago at my local Target! I was shocked, so I yanked a pair off the rack and took it home.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I want those! O_O


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

*drools* I want those! if they don't fit I'm making them into capris!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Do they come with that tummy if I buy them? I would like that tummy - I'd pay extra. Maybe if I ran as much as Sam....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I simply must have those! I hope they have Targets here. 
Since my name is PJ & I'll be wearing pjs, it will be twice the hedgie fun!
Thanks for telling us!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Ohhh I've been needing new pajamas. It's a shame they're not fleece or flannel, I need some snuggly PJs for winter.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Shame, it's out of stock and due to the fact that I'm on employment insurence, I couldn't cross the border to go get one


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Just got back from target and snagged a pair! 
I was disheartened at first when i saw them in the girls section.. no way i could squeeze into those, but then I checked the womens and there they were! They also had a matching top, but not in my size. 
Also, they are just barely long enough  (I'm 6 ft tall. Typically larger sizes come extra wide and not enough length, but these fit)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I went to one of the three Targets we have here with no luck in finding these, so I'll try the two other stores tomorrow.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I think these are selling fast, so the stock is pretty limited. I went and got another pair today, because my mother pointed out that once these wear out I'm not going to find them again. Might as well have a back up pair.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Erybee - I'm so glad you posted this! I had mentioned it to my husband while I was on vacation. And when I came back home, there was a pair tucked under my pillow! Looks like the hedgie fairy paid me a visit! (Oh, please for goodness sakes, don't start calling him that! :lol: ) Apparently those pj bottoms needed to be on THIS PJ's bottom!! :lol:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

DOES WANT!
I am so jealous that we don't have Target in Canada!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> Erybee - I'm so glad you posted this! I had mentioned it to my husband while I was on vacation. And when I came back home, there was a pair tucked under my pillow! Looks like the hedgie fairy paid me a visit! (Oh, please for goodness sakes, don't start calling him that! :lol: ) Apparently those pj bottoms needed to be on THIS PJ's bottom!! :lol:


Bwahahaha! Just think of the all the happy girls and boys (and men and women) around the country snuggling into their hedgie pajamas.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a pair of these too, we took a drive to the US this weekend for two purposes only, first and foremost THESE PJ's lol and secondly for more c & c cage grids although these could have waited a few months lol.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I cant find them and the websites are out of stock! =(


----------

